

Weekend Orionid Meteor Shower - infinity
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/20oct_orionids/

======
infinity
Hi everybody, here is another link with some useful informations for tonight,
including a list of locations and the best time for observation:

<http://www.spacedex.com/orionids/>

 _"While the Orionids may be active from October 15th through October 29th, it
reaches its peak on the night of October 21st into the morning of October
22nd. The peak of a meteor shower is the moment of the strongest meteor
activity, and the number of meteors during this time is expected to range from
10 to 20 meteors per hour under ideal viewing conditions. As with many meteor
showers, predicting the peak of the Orionids is difficult..."_

If you want to take pictures, there is also a photography guide for meteor
showers:

<http://www.spacedex.com/guides/photograph-meteor-showers.php>

I wish all of you good luck and a clear sky, if you go out tonight or in the
morning.

------
sukuriant
Can we get some more precise details on the "when"? I'm on the West Coast, and
I have a feeling "morning hours" means something different to me than it does
to NASA.

~~~
sp332
Since the earth is rotating as the orbits of the earth and the Orionids are
crossing, every place on earth will see them in the same angle relative to the
sun, not relative to a point on earth. So as your part of the earth turns into
the right place, you will see them.

~~~
hugh3
Neat. But will the whole thing last a full 24 hours, or will certain
longitudes have a better shot of seeing them than others?

